# Bioactive Herps Charity Raffle



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

*****: I'm pretty sure this is the wrong place but really don't know where to put it. Could someone please move it if necessary.

*** Charity Raffle ***

Due to a small shipping error, we have received this Exo Terra 36" T5 10.0 Repti Glo from our suppliers.

So, we've decided to hold a Charity Raffle for the bulb, with all proceeds going to Luton Reptile Rescue.

To enter, Please PM the page (www.facebook.com/bioactiveherps) with the number of tickets you want, and the preferred payment method.

Please share this raffle, so that we can provide the best donation to Luton Reptile Rescue.

Good luck to everyone 

Raffle Rules:

Tickets will be 50p each.
You can purchase as many tickets as you like.
Payment can be made either by Paypal or Bank Transfer. (Bank transfer will be preferred to prevent paypal taking their cut)
Failure to pay for the ticket means it will not be included in the draw.
No refunds - It's for Charity people.
The raffle will be drawn at 8pm on Saturday 19th September 2015 via a random number generator, which will be filmed.
The winner can have their prize either posted to them or collection can be arranged from the Doncaster IHS Breeders Meeting on the 20th September (Proof of ID will be required)

By entering this competition you are agreeing to a complete release of Facebook from any potential liability associated with this competition. This competition is in no way sponsored, endorsed or *****istered by, or associated with, Facebook.


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Bumping up for Charity


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

New raffle prizes added;

Arcadia LED Moonlight - Donated by John and the Arcadia Team
2ft Moss and Lichen covered Suspension bridge - Donated by Matt at Crickets in Handbags
Namiba 30x30cm Planting Background - Donated by Bioactive Herps


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Bump:flrt:


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

bumping up


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Not long left to get in on the action


----------



## Tarron (May 30, 2010)

Habistat have kindly donated a Habistat Mat Stat. 

Draw is occuring on Saturday. Get your names in the hat


----------

